# Ricketts, notta much about



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Family friendly conditions with smooth sailing had Hoit, Squidder, PhillipL and myself out and about in a piscatorial paddle yesterday. It's amazing how many more boaties turn up on calm weekends (ya can get space greedy on those mid week sneaks) , and Ricketts is probably one of the busiest Vic fisheries on smooth weekend bay. On the fish front not a lot happened in my Swing...the pinkies didn't want to play with my mooched Thundersticks although a coupla small squid got me off a duck. Others can tell of their bags, but all in all it was a "paddling not fishing" sort of day. Of note was the rock star adulation PhillipL received in his Hobie, a coupla groupies checking his ride out on return. The Mango's may have a Hobie Moby in their midst. T'was an enjoyable hook up gents :wink:


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

At least the conditions were far more pleasant this trip  Poddy was in high spirits at the start and bragging about the size of snapper he was going to catch (see photo) :lol:

It was a very enjoyable paddle even though the fish didn't co-operate. But I did manage to catch a small pinkie on the troll with the Poddy endorsed Thunderstick. Is there anything Poddy cannot catch on the troll. Next he will be catching a whiting whilst trolling. :wink:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Sounds like a good trip fellas with a few fronting up.

Probably better Poddy didn't land a fish to match the arms spread, some doubt as to whether there was any more room on his Swing going by the pic


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry the fish weren't on for you fellas.
I had a report the 2 guys have been paddling out off the Brighton Baths and cleaning up. Up to 20 pinkies per session ranging to 3lb.
Parking at the baths and paddling out just past the jetty was the call.
Worth a look?


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Rod L said:


> I had a report the 2 guys have been paddling out off the Brighton Baths and cleaning up. Up to 20 pinkies per session ranging to 3lb.


And this is still not enough to get you back out there Rod. 

How about on the weekend 9/9-10/9 ?

Regards
Grant


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I feel a bit better now 

Bad luck fellas. I take it the paddle and company were good


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

You're right Dave, it was. Thanks again guys - I can see some nice summer evenings out on the bay. BTW Dave, congrats on P2.

Jason, how'd ja go a-flounderin'. I was driving home thinking that could be a swoffing opportunity - like fishing the flats, only, in Melbourne??


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Good trip Poddy. Not much in the fish department but I`m sure plenty of fun was had. Do you think maybe the really flat and glassy conditions can work against you in the fishing department? Just seems that the better results seem to be when the weather is crap! Steve.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Sounds like you all still had a good day Poddy, its good to have a get together, we did the same on Saturday down here not much in the fish stakes but a good time had by all concerned.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Grant the weekend of the 9th or 10th could be a goer??? We'll have to hire Mr Paparatzi Rod for the day to get us onto some fish. My freezer is completelly fish less and has been for a few weeks now :? I need to catch some fish :!:

Milt,


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

As the boys said it was a quiet afternoon fish-wise, I managed a few small pinkies, but it was still good to catch up with the Mango gaggle. The biggest suprise was Poddy trolling up 2 squid on his HBs - did you end up cooking the squid ink risotto Rob??

Floundering on Saturday night was great  Me and a friend managed 8 flounder, 4 flathead of 45-50cm, 8 mullet, a few squid and a BIG 42cm whiting :shock: It was a very late night though, we didn't get home until 4am


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Awesome Jason,

Eikkkk 4AM :shock: :shock: :shock: holy shite you must of been keen!!!!

Milt,


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That's the problem with floundering, to do really well you have to stay out late, and the later you stay out the more fish you get. By the time I'd cleaned all the fish, gear etc it was nearly daylight :shock:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Geez the Brighton baths maybe a goer pretty soon....thanks for the tip Rod. Seems the bay has a lot of pinkies scattered about...despite a fair bit of city pressure whipping em out.  Hoit, I think you was confused..I was trying to show ya the small scratch I'd put in ya car with my paddle carrying it off...nothing to do with anticipted snapper sizes :wink: Squidder, that's an absolute bucket load of fish...well done!! I take it ya whitng are not a common floundering bycatch? I gave the rissotto a lash as a Sunday lunch...a little squid ink makes a meagre catch appear to go a long way. :wink: Steve, I'm with you on the crappy weather bringing a few more on the chew...overcast with 10-15knots of South to SW chop being my pick of the bunch. The flat days seem to limit chances more to dawn/dusk for the Hb's at least. Any thoughts on this gents?



Oh yeah, try not to get any down the front of ya Sunday best t-shirt :roll:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That looks a bit like what came back out the last time I drank too much black sambucca  Seriously it looks great, and what a lovely presentation. :wink:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Err, I'm not so sure it looks so great Squidder, but certainly a conversation starter. I'm glad we tucked in before I read ya reply, your an evil and twisted man  :wink: . I may lay off making it for a bit until me memory fades...... :wink:


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

PoddyMullet said:


> Hoit, I think you was confused..I was trying to show ya the small scratch I'd put in ya car with my paddle carrying it off...nothing to do with anticipted snapper sizes :wink:


LOL. You will have to fess up to Mrs Hoit since its her car. It took me six months after I put a dent in the door with my Swing. 



PoddyMullet said:


> Steve, I'm with you on the crappy weather bringing a few more on the chew...overcast with 10-15knots of South to SW chop being my pick of the bunch. The flat days seem to limit chances more to dawn/dusk for the Hb's at least. Any thoughts on this gents?


I reckon that fishing with HB's down to only 3m on a sunny calm day may limit your chances.

I not so sure when fishing with SP's at Ricketts in 8m of water. There were plenty of pinkies around on Saturday. The problem was that the undersized ones had moved in. Once Jason & I located the spot we were getting constant hits. It was another thing to hook the little buggers. Of the three I managed to hook the largest was ~25cm. :roll:

In any case I prefer to fish Ricketts on a high tide at dawn.

Regards
Grant


----------

